# Psammochromis riponianus or Haplochromis sp. "Bugonga"



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

This is one of my new Victorian groups. There is currently debate regarding the naming of this species and the fact that possibly they are misclassified. I am aware of that but I'm leaving the naming and such to the experts. These fish are descendants of the groups (Mr. Kent's Bugonga beach, Entebbe group) already discussed, and even with a confusion of names, they are still a beautiful fish to have and a great beginner Victorian.

My group is housed in a 55G tank and seems quite happy there. They are quite peaceful in comparision to some of my other Victorians. The males color up and start spawning very early while they are still young. Enjoy a little snapshot of this great fish.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

opcorn:

Great looking fish!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice video, as always!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks beachtan and Iggy!


----------

